# Cheeseburger fatties, brats, and Dutch's Wicked Beans



## freakynorm (Oct 22, 2012)

I did the beans and brats the day before. The beans always seem better the 2nd day around. I had never done brats before so grabbed a pack of beer brats and some Italian sausage with 4 cheeses. I also picked up some thin pork cutlets, seasoned em up with rub, cooked em over the beans, then once done chopped it all up to go into the beans.

The brats came out awesome. Some were a bit overdone, but I had left the house and didn't get back in time. So one was dried to a crisp but the others were great. I sliced the brats up into coins and a bite of brat and beans were awesome.

I used 80/20 ground beef for the fatties. Stuffed with white American cheese, sauteed onions and mushrooms and of course bacon. Then wrapped em in a bacon weave naturally. Cooked em on the UDS at about 240deg for almost 3 hours, then a quick 5 mins under the broiler to crisp up the bacon. Sliced them up, put em on some toasted sourdough bread served with a side of beans.

Getting everything prepped to go. I swapped some Sweet and Spicy BBQ for ketchup in the beans and doubled up on the veggies.













beansbrats04.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 22, 2012






Chopping up the cutlets to join the beans.













beansbrats08.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 22, 2012






The Italian sausage and cheese brats were super good.













beansbrats02.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 22, 2012






Best beans ever.













beansbrats01.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 22, 2012






Rolling a fatty. The mushrooms really soak up that smoke flavor. Sooo good!













beansbrats07.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 22, 2012






After a bit in the broiler to crisp up the bacon.













beansbrats13.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 22, 2012






These and the beans have become a family favorite. My neighbor's kid even paid me to make her one they're so popular around here now.













beansbrats14.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 22, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2012)

Norm, morning... That grub looks really good.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... Dave


----------



## roller (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks really good...


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 23, 2012)

Is there anyway you could put up the recipe for the beans. They look great. Thanks


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 23, 2012)

don't get me wrong the fatties look good too. sorry


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 26, 2012)

I have it bookmarked thank you


----------

